# chinese lantern festival



## vonnagy (Feb 7, 2004)

Took these last night. yes, i don't have a tripod so most of these suffer from 'soft focus'.

some of them are kinda of interesting but no real award winners.  It would be cool to get your thoughts:























this turned out a bit spooky, a blooper, but an interesting one nonetheless:





night ending with some chinese kareoke. They actually had some real talent though i couldn't understand a bloody word they were singing:


----------



## Tammy (Feb 7, 2004)

The last shot is my fav - I like the clouds, the way the stage is lit, and that the photo is taken from behind, and is a sharp, clear image. I also like the fish shot (my 2nd fav) - the reflections off the water are pretty cool.  Of the first three lantern shots, I rather fond of the second - but don't know why... maybe because I'm not distracted by clouds in that shot.  Enjoyed them all really - thanks.


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 7, 2004)

Really like the first four with the fourth one being favorite.
 I guess the local plonk was taking effect on some of the last ones huh?


----------



## cowbert098 (Feb 7, 2004)

I really like the reds in the first few posts they seem nice and bright.


----------



## nannabug (Feb 7, 2004)

The fish and lotus blossom... beautiful! On the first one, I like the synergy. The wind is evident by the obvious motion of the tassels. In the sixth one I really like the fire-like imagery. Very mysterious and sensual. They are all a visual treat, vonnagy. I enjoyed viewing every one of them.


----------



## bogleric (Feb 9, 2004)

The fourth pic with its reflections is very nice!


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2004)

I like #s 5 and 6 the best of this group.   They look cool.


----------



## craig (Feb 10, 2004)

That is a good job holding the camera fairly steady in the first couple of shots. ("Take a deep breath and put your elbows into your chest") Personally I like frames 5 and 6. The motion seems to make the subjects come alive. Everyone knows that it is all about breaking the rules. If it wasn't for commercial work, I would make a boat anchor out of my tripod. If I was to be critical I would ask; why are we looking at the performers back in 7 and 8?


----------

